

What happens when you put a PC in the wall of an Indian slum? - rms
http://www.greenstar.org/butterflies/Hole-in-the-Wall.htm

======
zaidf
I have to say I don't find this all that surprising. It's rare to come across
a slum without a television or radio--at least in Bombay where I grew up.

While television and radio are relatively old things that took their time
before reaching the slums, it's amazing how fast the cell phone has penetrated
even to the poorest of folks in India.

------
trekker7
Really cool article. I wish there was some site that recorded the most
interesting things these kids did with the computers. I'm curious to know the
limits of what they can teach themselves.

------
yters
Kids' creativity and problem solving abilities are significantly
underestimated.

